# 鼻の辺り



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

I'm failing to understand the meaning of the expression in the topic title.

In a short story, a mother is said to be tapping her baby's 鼻の切り with her finger. What's this? A side of the nose? The tip of the nose?

Thank you very much!


----------



## papopi2

I'm sorry but I don't understand "鼻の切り". Please show all the words in the sentence. Also, please check the Kanji character of "鼻の切り" is truly correct or not.


----------



## Riccardo91

Here's the full sentence:

母親、娘の鼻の切りをつつきながら、「この子は、呪われた子」

(She's saying that because the existence of her daughter forces her to stay in a place where she wouldn't want to be.)

I don't know if it helps, though. I've checked the kanjis, and they are correct.

Thank you very much!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It still doesn't seem to be a full sentence. And I still have no idea.
What is written in Japanese before and after the sentence or the phrase you showed?
Does the daughter have a wound or cut?
What province or prefecture are they?
What era do they live?
What does the girl's nose look like?
Give us 4 lines that are acceptable in this forum.
Is it written vertically or horizontally?
Give us more context and background.
This is a tough thread, I think. And I'm very curious.

Is she a Pinocchio, and is it typo of 娘の鼻の桐？


----------



## papopi2

I also think the sentence you gave us is not the original full sentence but I think I have an answer.
"鼻の切り" must be "鼻の頭（はなのあたま）” which is meaning "tip of nose". A mother sometimes taps her baby's "tip of nose" with her finger when she wants her daughter to teach something  with an air of authority.


----------



## papopi2

Correction;
My explanation must be "when she wants to teach her daughter something with an air of authority".


----------



## Riccardo91

I've just realized I've inverted the two sentences when copying the text, but aside of that that's what written in the original story. Here's a larger portion. The story is written like a TV script, with dialogues and "technical" descriptions about the scene and what's happening in it.

母親「悔しいわ」
兵士「え」
母親「この子は、呪われた子」
母親、娘の鼻の切りをつつきながら、
母親「この子のせいで、私はここから飛び去ることができなかった」

The daughter has no wound, and the story is set in a fictitious (non Japanese) realm. The era is unspecified: there are industries, but no modern technology.

I have no idea about how the nose of the daughter looks like: it's a text-only story and that's the only time they talk about it. It's written vertically.

The scene is about this girl forced to have a child with the prince of the realm. Though she hates the man, she grew fond of her daughter, and remains in a place she hates for her sake.

I hope it helps. Thank you!


----------



## Flaminius

It just occurred to me that 切り is a typo for 辺り.  The latter stands for _atari_ (around), a word that acts like an English preposition but a noun in the Japanese parts of speech.


----------



## Riccardo91

I think this is the one. Thank you!


----------

